# Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

Confirmed         .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 2, 2014)

NaruHina is really true love !


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 2, 2014)

Ancestor yes, but not necessarily a reincarnation.......


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Apr 2, 2014)

Dat Kaguya reincarnation. 

Even she favors the younger son, though she's taking her favor to *very* high levels...
I can see it already... in the NH reunion embrace, Ashuras and Kaguya's chakra will meet in their minds.

"Just as planned."
"Grandma....?!"


----------



## CA182 (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol remember when ashura picked out the rabbit in the wave arc?

That was foreshadowing.


----------



## Roman (Apr 2, 2014)

That would be pretty gross because it would mean Kaguya fell in love with her grandchild.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 2, 2014)

Hinata for FV


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 2, 2014)

Of course she is


----------



## Arisu (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol, no. Hinata has a completely different character than Kaguya, she can't be her reincarnation. Besides Hinata can't be Naruto's grandma, that would be crazy


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

Why not? This way we can have a credible final villain in the form of amped up Hinata.


----------



## Virgofenix (Apr 2, 2014)

She plans on collecting both of Hagoromo's bloodlines and restore her Byakugan/Sharingan/Sage body. Right after Naruto, her descendents and future reincarnation with the Byakugan/Sage body will probably go after Sauce's descendants.


----------



## Sango-chan (Apr 2, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> She plans on collecting both of Hagoromo's bloodlines and restore her Byakugan/Sharingan/Sage body. Right after Naruto, her descendents and future reincarnation with the Byakugan/Sage body will probably go after Sauce's descendants.



Wait,What?!


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2014)

yes, naruto x his great grandmother........... so hot


----------



## Rai (Apr 2, 2014)

Hinata is our Goddess.

GG Sakura.:ignoramus


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 2, 2014)

she is too weak to be kaguya's reincarnation.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 2, 2014)

Hinata is too sweet to be the demon that RS is describing.


----------



## Edo Madara (Apr 2, 2014)

Young Lord Minato said:


> Hinata is too sweet to be the demon that RS is describing.



She will be if Naruto's really die.

"This world let Naruto-kun died"


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Then Naruto will be the Rin?

Forever never reciprocating?

!


----------



## Lelouch71 (Apr 2, 2014)

> NaruHina is really true love !



Sure if you are into screwing your granny


----------



## Za Fuuru (Apr 2, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> she is too weak to be kaguya's reincarnation.



We don't know how Kaguya was before eating the Fruit. Maybe she had Byakugan and nothing more. Maybe she was as weak as Hinata


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 2, 2014)

*LOL

This thread is hilarious. "Hinata for FV"*


----------



## The Undying (Apr 2, 2014)

Fuck it, everyone is a reincarnation of everyone.

Mizuki was Kaguya's evil father and had the eye of the tiger.


----------



## gaiver (Apr 2, 2014)

maybe the hinata from the movie with menma, but not this one!


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

If Hinata eats the fruit she will grow horns. Confirmed.


----------



## Zyrax (Apr 2, 2014)

Dat i*c*st


----------



## takL (Apr 2, 2014)

and the final villain?


----------



## vagnard (Apr 2, 2014)

She has the horns in her tits.


----------



## Kage (Apr 2, 2014)

Rios said:


> Why not? This way we can have a credible final villain in the form of amped up Hinata.



That might make her more interesting therefore too risky.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 2, 2014)

I thought Hinata could be related to Kaguya way before she was revealed in manga and that she has Byakugan.
I swear that is the truth.

But reason why I think she could be Kaguya's reincarnation because Hinata always hates that she is powerless. It kinda sounds like Kaguya was sorta like that:
_
Long ago before the founding of the hidden villages, during an era of endless wars between mankind, Kaguya — who came from a far away land — decided that it was necessary for someone to *attain god-like powers* in order to stop the constant conflicts. For this reason, she consumed the forbidden fruit of the Shinju, gaining the ability to manipulate powerful chakra and allowing her to single-handedly put an end to all the wars that plagued the lands._


----------



## PAWS (Apr 2, 2014)

Right falls on her face, Kaguya reincarnation.


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.



All pairing fans are into i*c*st. Confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 2, 2014)

stay trippy


----------



## Twin Steps (Apr 2, 2014)

I think Hinata may be paralleled to Kaguya in a non pairing way. Just a hunch.


----------



## PAWS (Apr 2, 2014)

Twin Steps said:


> I think Hinata may be paralleled to Kaguya in a non pairing way. Just a hunch.



There is absolutely no other reason your saying this other than the fact that they both have the Byakugan. How exactly do they parallel?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 2, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Right falls on her face, Kaguya reincarnation.


Go do what Nagato did to Naruto, and you will awaken this side of Hinata:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Seriously though, either your trolling or your braincells have a library of bullshit to read from.
Her fall was result of fattigue and stress.


----------



## PAWS (Apr 2, 2014)

WhiteWolf said:


> Go do what Nagato did to Naruto, and you will awaken this side of Hinata:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Actually Madara killed Naruto, which is worse than what Pain did and I didnt see any of that. 

Also all I was saying was if she was that relevant she wouldnt be passed out. 

She is not going to be her reincarnation.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 2, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Actually Madara killed Naruto, which is worse than what Pain did and I didnt see any of that.
> 
> Also all I was saying was if she was that relevant she wouldnt be passed out.
> 
> She is not going to be her reincarnation.


Fair point. But Hinata wasn't there when Madara "killed" Naruto. 
Also I think Kishimoto cares about Hinata's character. She and Naruto was featured in a concept art way before manga i believe.
Plus she had progressed alot since part 1.

We also haven't seen any Hyuga development, maybe Kishi will use Hinata for that time.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 2, 2014)

Once she eats the devil's fruit, yes. Hinata for FV confirmed this chapter.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 2, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.



But sis, lots of Sakura fans want no part of this autonomous chakras and karmic transmigration fuckery


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> But sis, lots of Sakura fans want no part of this autonomous chakras and karmic transmigration fuckery



I am sure they were also happy with how Sakura kept her independence and didnt participate in the group Rasengan with the rest of her peers


----------



## Rational1955 (Apr 2, 2014)

WhiteWolf said:


> Fair point. But Hinata wasn't there when Madara "killed" Naruto.
> Also I think Kishimoto cares about Hinata's character. She and Naruto was featured in a concept art way before manga i believe.
> Plus she had progressed alot since part 1.
> 
> We also haven't seen any Hyuga development, maybe Kishi will use Hinata for that time.



If anybody was going to show the true power of the Hyuuga it would've been Neji...he was the one most loved by the Hyuuga talent besides maybe Kaguya.


----------



## Kanga (Apr 2, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> Ancestor yes, but not necessarily a reincarnation.......



This. 

LOL@ the other posts though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 2, 2014)

So Hinata is deep down Danzou-like?

Might attempt MT if friendzoned?

Damn...


----------



## PAWS (Apr 2, 2014)

Rios said:


> I am sure they were also happy with how Sakura kept her independence and didnt participate in the group Rasengan with the rest of her peers



Actually we were, or at least I was. It just showed Sakura as her own character different from k11.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Imagine a Hinata as FV.

Obito warned everyone about the dangers of the Friendzone, if Naruto Friendzones HInat and she becomes Kaguya v2 as a result of that, is Naruto's fault.


----------



## jacamo (Apr 2, 2014)

not possible... Kaguya was clearly flat chested 

but if it means Hinata gets a 3rd eye Magi style i'm all in 

*Hyuuga: The Labyrinth of Lolz*


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 2, 2014)

It would be the ideal way for Kishimoto to finish the pairing wars.

*Kishimoto:* Hinata doesn't love Naruto in a romantic way, but like a mother loves her grandchild. 






CA182 said:


> Lol remember when ashura picked out the rabbit in the wave arc?
> 
> That was foreshadowing.




*nods* How could it not be foreshadowed. 




Freedan said:


> That would be pretty gross because it would mean Kaguya fell in love with her grandchild.




You say that like it's the most unnatural thing in the world.

(Isn't the ambiguity of the English language great?)




Edo Madara said:


> She will be if Naruto's really die.
> 
> "This world let Naruto-kun died"




:rofl


----------



## Rios (Apr 2, 2014)

jacamo said:


> not possible... Kaguya was clearly flat chested



This is a valid point. We are going by parallels here and while Hinata has Kaguya's eyes Sakura seemingly has her body. Its hard to follow Kishimoto's parallels sometimes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 2, 2014)

Nope.



Luiz said:


> I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.



You know nothing Luiz.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Apr 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 2, 2014)

Rios I know you are trolling but don't play with Naruhina fans feelings, it's not ok dude.


----------



## BroKage (Apr 2, 2014)

Hinata's sister Hanabi is Kaguya's reincarnation, hence why she's so talented.

Everyone's in for a surprise when they return to Konoha.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 2, 2014)

PAWS said:


> Actually we were, or at least I was. It just showed Sakura as her own character different from k11.



Exactly, most folks didn't in fact fume over Sakura not being reduced to one of Nardo's clones

#OOP


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2014)

ummm yeah I really hope not. So sick of this parallel bullshit


----------



## Njaa (Apr 2, 2014)

No, though not opposed to some feats.


----------



## eepdoodle (Apr 2, 2014)

Would her byakugan change? In color perhaps? Maybe of the GOLDEN variety?


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 2, 2014)

​


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 2, 2014)

_Enter: House of Hyuuga!_


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 2, 2014)

Young Lord Minato said:


> Hinata is too sweet to be the demon that RS is describing.



Kaguya was originally called " the Rabbit goddess", then became a demon after her powers awakened.

Whats to say RTN Hinata was Kishi's subtle message that Hinata's a lot stronger then she looks?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

PopoTime said:


> Kaguya was originally called " the Rabbit goddess", then became a demon after her powers awakened.
> 
> Whats to say RTN Hinata was Kishi's subtle message that Hinata's a lot stronger then she looks?



Was RTN Hinata overpowered or something? I didn't saw the movie.


----------



## Njaa (Apr 2, 2014)

^ Nope none of the AU rookies fought.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 2, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> NaruHina is really true love !


.

So a reincarnated mother+grandson pairing?

I wonder how the sage would feel about it...


----------



## eluna (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a mix feeling about this it would be awesome if that happens but in other hand...


----------



## Plague (Apr 2, 2014)

What if it was Neji? XDDD


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2014)

PopoTime said:


> Kaguya was originally called " the Rabbit goddess", then became a demon after her powers awakened.
> 
> Whats to say RTN Hinata was Kishi's subtle message that Hinata's a lot stronger then she looks?



When I read this thread, I can't help but to think of this:


----------



## Mako (Apr 2, 2014)

GG, Kishimoto.


----------



## RaptorRage (Apr 2, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> She will be if Naruto's really die.
> 
> "This world let Naruto-kun died"



Make it happen Kishi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 2, 2014)

Hinata for FV!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 3, 2014)

Rational1955 said:


> If anybody was going to show the true power of the Hyuuga it would've been Neji...he was the one most loved by the Hyuuga talent besides maybe Kaguya.


Are you two quarters brain dead?

1) Kiba, Shino, Neji, Naruto: all of these love Hinata. As a friend or whatever is irelevant. 

2) Hinata has progressed alot since academy. She recently managed to do 64 Palm, and she hinted of using it with Twin Lion Fist, a technique that we have never seen before from Neji or any other Hyuuga.
Not saying Neji isn't qualified, he is and hes a awesome guy. But he's dead.
But don't go around thinking Hinata can't show the power of Hyuuga.
Some flowers blossom slowly or when they are pushed to it.

Just think about how Hinata was in part 1:
Shy, insecure, on verge of crying. Hadn't mastered anything much.

Part 2:
Twin Lion Fist(Wtf does it do?!), 64 palm, confident

You see this shit? Hinata covering Neji:

Again I think Neji was a amazing guy. One of my favorite characters (avatar), but he is dead.


----------



## Deana (Apr 3, 2014)

Plague said:


> What if it was Neji? XDDD


I'm calling Neji too. Kaguya's chakara came up with an awesome plan. Die a martyrs death, manipulate every one of those friendship is magic bitches, and then strike. 

Now all he has to do is sit and wait for them to bring him back, the seal will be gone, and in its place will be the Sharingan.

Nejiguya: I told you guys that fate never changes. Now it's time for me to put my bad children back in their place. *NEJI SMASH*


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> When I read this thread, I can't help but to think of this:



waiting for the hentai doujin to come out


----------



## Kanga (Apr 3, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Make it happen Kishi.



This image is pretty badass. 

Hmm, I'm starting to enjoy the notion of Hinata being FV more and more.


----------



## Paper flowers (Apr 3, 2014)

I hope no!


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 3, 2014)

I always knew there was something off about that girl...


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 3, 2014)

grandmother x Grandson ewwwwwwwwwww, and they call najihina i*c*st ?!


----------



## rac585 (Apr 3, 2014)

hey nejihina is hot! 



Wraith_Madara said:


> Dat Kaguya reincarnation.
> 
> Even she favors the younger son, though she's taking her favor to *very* high levels...
> I can see it already... in the NH reunion embrace, Ashuras and Kaguya's chakra will meet in their minds.
> ...



awkward.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.



Sakura is made of fail, Kaguya's chakra can't even touch her.


----------



## StickaStick (Apr 3, 2014)

Sakura kept the main alive. Wtf has Hinata done lately?


----------



## ch1p (Apr 3, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm not surprised that the pairing fandoms are fighting over whether Sakura or Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation.



... yeah.



Deana said:


> I'm calling Neji too. Kaguya's chakara came up with an awesome plan. Die a martyrs death, manipulate every one of those friendship is magic bitches, and then strike.
> 
> Now all he has to do is sit and wait for them to bring him back, the seal will be gone, and in its place will be the Sharingan.
> 
> Nejiguya: I told you guys that fate never changes. Now it's time for me to put my bad children back in their place. *NEJI SMASH*



Still better plot than we have ATM.


----------



## Plague (Apr 3, 2014)

Reincarnation or not I don't see it helping or hurting the pairing.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

Plague said:


> Reincarnation or not I don't see it helping or hurting the pairing.



naruto x his grandmother isn't really appealing sdyuck


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> grandmother x Grandson ewwwwwwwwwww, and they call najihina i*c*st ?!



nejihina isn't i*c*st though. idk where that notion comes from


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> nejihina isn't i*c*st though. idk where that notion comes from



that what NH fans saying all the time


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> that what NH fans saying all the time



their concept of i*c*st is.......... weird


----------



## ch1p (Apr 3, 2014)

It is freaking i*c*st. Genetically, they're half brother and sister, because their parents are perfect twins. You don't need to be a NaruHina fan to know this.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It is freaking i*c*st. Genetically, they're half brother and sister, because their parents are perfect twins. You don't need to be a NaruHina fan to know this.



they are from different parents


----------



## Deana (Apr 3, 2014)

ch1p said:


> It is freaking i*c*st. Genetically, they're half brother and sister, because their parents are perfect twins. You don't need to be a NaruHina fan to know this.


And yet somehow the fan made up theory that Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation writes NaruHina off as more of an unforgivable i*c*st case than Nejihina.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 3, 2014)

Addy. Obviously, genetic makeup is always different, even between siblings. However, it doesn't change the fact that the fathers are effective genetic copies of each other. That means that half of Hinata and Neji's genetic material comes from the "same" source.



Deana said:


> And yet somehow the fan made up theory that Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation writes NaruHina off as more of an unforgivable i*c*st case than Nejihina.



It's pretty retarded because as it has been said, it's about chakra, not DNA.

Still, I feel like the fundamental positions aren't very different, from the fans POV. This is why I didn't Hinata to be related to this shit. It just pits the two sides into who loves i*c*st more. *brrr*


----------



## mlc818 (Apr 3, 2014)

Even if Hinata as a possessed villain isn't that awesome, I'd be shocked enough to totally like it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

Deana said:


> And yet somehow the fan made up theory that Hinata is Kaguya's reincarnation writes NaruHina off as more of an unforgivable i*c*st case than Nejihina.



neji and hinata do come from four different people at least even if two are basically copies of on another.

if indeed hinata is kaguya than a grandmother is fucking her grandson using her grandchildren as vessels 

this reincarnation plot sucks 



ch1p said:


> Addy. Obviously, genetic makeup is always different, even between siblings. However, it doesn't change the fact that the fathers are effective genetic copies of each other. That means that half of Hinata and Neji's genetic material comes from the "same" source.



i understand that completely  but they are two different sources even if identical.


----------



## Deana (Apr 3, 2014)

What in Hinata's history makes one even believe that she shares the chakara with that evil being? Was it when she cowered when Neji was verbally harassing her before their match? Or when she was too shy and timid to speak up during choose your adventure here? Was she the genius of the clan and I somehow missed that? Did she get up and kick the shit out of Pein and save Konoha and I somehow blacked out while reading that part?  Did I miss the chapter that revealed where she was secretly obsessed with being the strongest Ninja in the world? 

Hanabi and Neji fit the fail prerequisite of being the reincarnation of Kaguya more than Hinata. Actually every Hyuga that has existed in the manga so far fits more (including her dad).

Now granted since Kishi has done this to his two main characters, he could throw Hinata under the bus too but there should've been a half-assed foreshadowing moment in part 2 . . . and there was none for her.


----------



## Arya Stark (Apr 3, 2014)

i*c*st is more brother-sister or father-daughter type relationships. The breeding comes from the same blood. Religions accept cousin marriages due to blood change from sides.(For Neji and Hinata, it's mothers) But it's still unhealthy (genetical illness, intelligence effect etc) and not recommended in today times.

They are still closely related after all.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> nejihina isn't i*c*st though. idk where that notion comes from




They're technically first cousins.

But the fact their fathers are identical twins, make them genetically closer to to being half-siblings (same father, different mother).

So the notion this would be i*c*st is valid.




Arya Stark said:


> i*c*st is more brother-sister or father-daughter type relationships. The breeding comes from the same blood. Religions accept cousin marriages due to blood change from sides.(For Neji and Hinata, it's mothers) But it's still unhealthy (genetical illness, intelligence effect etc) and not recommended in today times.
> 
> They are still closely related after all.




I think that first cousin marriages are more like an edge case scenario. It's not a problem when it happens once, becomes increasingly a problem when it happens every successive generation, and is most definitely a problem when there already exist genetic problems. Science has discovered that first cousin marriages can have benefits, because it makes it less likely for a women to reject her foetus---which could be a death sentence before the advent of modern medicine.

But Neji and Hinata are practically half-siblings---genetically much closer than first cousins usually are.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 3, 2014)

Isnt it convenient how Hinata just so happens to pass out when Naruto's heart stops beating and Sasuke's chakra becomes undetectable?

On the surface sure it just seems like classic emotional overload, but could it be Kaguya's chakra reacting to the fact that if Naruto and Sasuke die the RS's Sons will have no one to reincarnate into?


----------



## Lord Stark (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Shadow Abyss (Apr 3, 2014)

So, Hinata was once a super powerful tyrant that enslaved the world, Matrix-style. GREAT!


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 3, 2014)

Shadow Abyss said:


> So, Hinata was once a super powerful tyrant that enslaved the world, Matrix-style. GREAT!



The once and future queen


----------



## Rios (Apr 3, 2014)

Shadow Abyss said:


> So, Hinata was once a super powerful tyrant that enslaved the world, Matrix-style. GREAT!



Knights of the Old Republic plot here, all she needs to do is to regain her lost memories.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Apr 3, 2014)

so Naruto's gonna fuck his grandma...  hat happened to this manga


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> They're technically first cousins.
> 
> But the fact their fathers are identical twins, make them genetically closer to to being half-siblings (same father, different mother).
> 
> So the notion this would be i*c*st is valid.



i get it but it is still 4 different parents.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 3, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> grandmother x Grandson ewwwwwwwwwww, and they call najihina i*c*st ?!


NejiHina is i*c*st; they're first cousins. And in the incredibly unlikely event it were true, they wouldn't be an actual grandmother-grandson


----------



## Shin Megami Tensei (Apr 3, 2014)

i guess people's idea of i*c*st is different.

to me, cousin on cousin action is i*c*st. i guess it's not as bad as being siblings, but still. 

anyway, i really hope she isn't. i love hinata the way she is, excluding her stalking tendencies, but her turning evil as kaguya was presumed to be would be odd to me. i guess in a way hinata is power hungry, but she makes everything seem so pure and i don't think power would ever get to her head. 

hinata as a villain would be so freaking random.


----------



## PopoTime (Apr 3, 2014)

Reincarnation does not mean the two bodies have the same genes.

Otherwise Naruto would have Mokuton.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2014)

Young Lord Minato said:


> NejiHina is i*c*st; they're first cousins. And in the incredibly unlikely event it were true, they wouldn't be an *actual grandmother-grandson*



indeed......... it is their ghosts fucking each other using their grandchildren 

at least neji and hinata come from 4  parents even if genetically the same 

 are all of hinata's pairings i*c*st related? 


PopoTime said:


> Reincarnation does not mean the two bodies have the same genes.
> 
> Otherwise Naruto would have Mokuton.



it's about genetics as much as about the ghost of naruto's grandma fucking him 

it is if kushina's ghost lost her memory and went into sakura's body. upon death.......... naruto would have been fapping to his mom for the past 16 years


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 4, 2014)

Plot Twist: Neji was the reincarnation of Kaguya.


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2014)

neji being kaguya would nake sense.  he is the nost evil of hyuuga when he was younger  so


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 4, 2014)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> grandmother x Grandson ewwwwwwwwwww, and they call najihina i*c*st ?!


nejihina is i*c*st, dear.


Orochibuto said:


> Sakura is made of fail, Kaguya's chakra can't even touch her.


kaguya is irrelevant, sis. bye !


The Format said:


> Sakura kept the main alive. Wtf has Hinata done lately?



thank you.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 4, 2014)

> this thread





> GRANDMA LOVES YOU!



IT KEEPS HAPPENING!


----------



## Deana (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been saying Neji is clearly the obvious choice as the new Kaguya but people just ignore the truth so they can NH bash/trash. 


Addy said:


> are all of hinata's pairings i*c*st related?
> 
> it's about genetics as much as about the ghost of naruto's grandma fucking him


IF this fail theory were true (which it's not), the answer is yes, so put the same stigma you put on NaruHina on SasuHina because Sasuke is a grandson. Oh and let us not forget SasuNaru because . . . . bros 

In fact the new Kaguya is mother to ALL Ninja so any ship with It should be considered . . .


----------



## Corvida (Apr 4, 2014)

> []
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galvao18 (Apr 4, 2014)

/\ Narukushi is canon


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2014)

galvao18 said:


> /\ Narukushi is canon



narukushi has more hentai and fanfics than minakushi and i am not joking 


Corvida said:


> Pfffff,  and what did you you think "marry someone like mom" meant?



kushina for FV


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> indeed......... it is their ghosts fucking each other using their grandchildren
> 
> at least neji and hinata come from 4  parents even if genetically the same
> 
> ...


You don't get how reincarnation works, do you?  It's the same spirt and nothing else; no genetics, no memories, nothing to connect them to their past lives; it's pretty much a new person.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 4, 2014)

And you don't know how *Kishi*'s reincarnation works either. The souls are different, the reincarnation is the chakra of the brothers that latches onto new souls.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 4, 2014)

> [kushina for FV





That?s the  real manga theme.To get rid of the curse of the scary mom.

So lets all pray Naruto the chosen messiah is able to breal the  cycle of  ma wanking, as you described it


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2014)

I Bet she's the perfect juubi jin.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> And you don't know how *Kishi*'s reincarnation works either. The souls are different, the reincarnation is the chakra of the brothers that latches onto new souls.


Okay?  the argument remains the same


----------



## ch1p (Apr 4, 2014)

Sure it may remain. However, no reason to be all rightous about what people know and what they don't know, when yourself don't know shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> kaguya is irrelevant, sis. bye !



Yes irrelevant and yet...... she is the strongest character in the manga, soloed the world and ruled it. Made RS himself shit in his pants.

Meanwhile Sakura "one of the main 3" can't do anything minus healing and is near to fodder compared to relevant characters.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, at least we know where the rumors of the Sharingan being an "mutation" of the Sharingan started. xD "Hyuga are the oldest and strongest clan" etc, etc.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Apr 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> And you don't know how *Kishi*'s reincarnation works either. The souls are different, the reincarnation is the chakra of the brothers that latches onto new souls.




Aren't soul and chakra the same in this manga?


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 4, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sure it may remain. However, no reason to be all rightous about what people know and what they don't know, when yourself don't know shit.


I wasn't being "righteous", I was opposing the idea of NaruHina hypothetically being i*c*st if Hinata is really Kaguya, which, like I said originally, is highly unlikely. I merely explained what reincarnation means and why it wouldn't be i*c*st.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 5, 2014)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> Aren't soul and chakra the same in this manga?



IDK nor do I care for the specifics of Kishi's metaphysics. What's said is that Ashura chakra was cosing up with Naruto's, so it's something independent.



Young Lord Minato said:


> I wasn't being "righteous", I was opposing the idea of NaruHina hypothetically being i*c*st if Hinata is really Kaguya, which, like I said originally, is highly unlikely. I merely explained what reincarnation means and why it wouldn't be i*c*st.



It's not i*c*st, but it's the same technical idea. For years people mocked the NaruSaku fandom for defending the 'find a girl like me' from Kishina as being about Sakura as i*c*st support even if you know, Sakura and Kushina are not related by blood either. Hinata being a reincarnation of Kaguya and having a bit of Naruto's astral (whatever it is) grandmother's chakra inside of her is the exact same thing in ceoncept, because it relies on those _familial_ ties for depth on a pairing.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Apr 5, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes irrelevant and yet...... she is the strongest character in the manga, soloed the world and ruled it. Made RS himself shit in his pants.
> 
> Meanwhile Sakura "one of the main 3" can't do anything minus healing and is near to fodder compared to relevant characters.



soo what she's the strongest ? she's still irrelevant, no one cares. 

queen sakura saved the MC, once again and she can fight her ass off.


----------

